# bolens g152 turbo charger project



## ezboy121 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, new to this site. I am thinking about putting a turbo on my bolens g152. It has a Mitsubishi k3a 3 cylinder diesel engine... was wondering if anybody knows if and how to increase the fuel on the injection pump. I have read on other forums that Deere's have a screw to increase pressure, just not sure on this engine. Any help is appreciated. Bob


----------



## Chet McVay (Oct 5, 2017)

But it ain't a John Deere... which is my problem. I have a G-154 (4 wheel drive) and nobody in my area can tell me now to check the Hydraulic Fluid Level. The best help I have gotten so far was from a John Deere Service Rep, we think we know where to put it in but cannot find the dipstick nor a window to show the level. How do you check it on your G-152 (2 wheel drive)?


----------

